# Plumber's Pal Universal Drain Wrench



## LawsonIndustrie (Jul 19, 2010)

Check out our Plumber's Pal Professional Drain Wrench (as seen in Lowe's) at
www.lawsonindustries.com

Contact Christina Hawkins [email protected] for orders and feedback is welcomed!!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

LawsonIndustrie said:


> Check out our Plumber's Pal Professional Drain Wrench (as seen in Lowe's) at
> www.lawsonindustries.com
> 
> Contact Christina Hawkins [email protected] for orders and feedback is welcomed!!


Alright, I tried to find it, but all I found was car stuff. Plumber, not a mechanic.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

I would call you an *IMPOSTURE*... 
:glare:but that would be name calling. 
:whistling2: Read our neat thread 
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/blowes-blogs-9374/

 Just Sayin'


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Have a baby and now your hawking wrenches. I see.Hmmmm.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.lawsonindustries.com/plumberspal.html


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

LawsonIndustrie said:


> Check out our Plumber's Pal Professional Drain Wrench (as seen in Lowe's) at
> www.lawsonindustries.com
> 
> Contact Christina Hawkins [email protected] for orders and feedback is welcomed!!


 
I don't know what you're trying to sell.

This tool is made by Jones Stephens and has been on my truck for 10 years or more.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

LawsonIndustrie said:


> Check out our Plumber's Pal Professional Drain Wrench (as seen in Lowe's) at
> www.lawsonindustries.com
> 
> Contact Christina Hawkins [email protected] for orders and feedback is welcomed!!


Looks like just another tool for a tool.:whistling2: I dont need crap like that...its for people who think they need a special tool for everything. 

Make a tool thats actually needed and come back:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Looks like just another tool for a tool.:whistling2: I dont need crap like that...its for people who think they need a special tool for everything.
> 
> Make a tool thats actually needed and come back:laughing:


 
Pasco makes the best strainer for the money...I've install atleast 150 of them without failure or leak.......They also make stainless steel tubular products...chck them out. Here is a PDF...PAGE 10 HAS THE BASKET DRAINS.....TRY THEM YOU WILL LIKE THEM
http://www.pascospecialty.com/images/plumb_spec/plumb_spec_booklet.pdf


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Have a baby and now your hawking wrenches. I see.Hmmmm.:whistling2::laughing:


*THAT IS IT... I AM PUTTING IN FOR A NAME CHANGE!!* 
"NEW THREAD"​


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

LawsonIndustrie said:


> Check out our Plumber's Pal Professional Drain Wrench (as seen in Lowe's) at
> www.lawsonindustries.com
> 
> Contact Christina Hawkins [email protected] for orders and feedback is welcomed!!


 
I am quite sure that if it is feedback you want, it is feedback you will get.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

LawsonIndustrie said:


> Check out our Plumber's Pal Professional Drain Wrench (as seen in Lowe's) at
> www.lawsonindustries.com
> 
> Contact Christina Hawkins [email protected] for orders and feedback is welcomed!!


Note to self: Because Lawson Industries were deceptive in this post I will NEVER buy anything from them.:furious:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

All these years I've been using these...........


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

And I've been using these...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I wasted some money on one of those 

Never use it.

By the time I go digging for it, I could have just used my big channelocks


----------



## LawsonIndustrie (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow! Feedback I got, aye?! lol


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

PINK ONES ARE MINE... THEY WORK JUST FINE.
WILL HAVE TO PASS ON THE WRENCH.
SORRY!​


----------

